# Rimspoke Restorations World Headquarters



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 17, 2016)

LIKE ANY GOOD HOME SHOP , MINE IS SO PACKED WITH STUFF 
THAT THERE IS NOT MUCH ROOM TO DO ANY WORK  . 

I HAVE A PM-727M TABLE MILL 
EMCO MAXIMAT SUPER 11 LATHE 
HOBART MIG WELDER 
CHEAP CHINESE BANDSAW 
DIACRO FINGER BRAKE 
DIACRO 24" SHEAR 
DIACRO #1 BENDER 
MY OWN TRAFFIC LIGHT  

MUCH OF THE SPACE IS TAKEN UP BY ANTIQUE MICROCARS 
MOSTLY MESSERSCHMITTS .


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice shop you have there.    Those cars look interesting Got some better pics?


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 17, 2016)

Nice shop you have there.    Those cars look interesting Got some better pics?  

SURE . 

1959 MOSTLY FAKE MESSERSCHMITT TG-500  




MOSTLY REAL 1959 GOLIATH GOLI 3 WHEEL PICKUP TRUCK  




1963 MESSERSCHMITT KR-200 & 1958 BMW ISETTA 300


----------



## newbydave (Jan 17, 2016)

Awesome shop and really neat vehicles.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 17, 2016)

Very cool.  Thank you for sharing your shop and interest area.


----------



## fretsman (Jan 17, 2016)

looks like fun shop!!


----------



## wrat (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't know where you get those cars, but I WANT ONE.  Especially that Goliath.  What a cool truck.

Oh... and your shop is cool, too.

Wrat


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 17, 2016)

Don't know where you get those cars, but I WANT ONE.  Especially that Goliath.  What a cool truck.

Oh... and your shop is cool, too. Wrat

THE GOLIATH IS A STRANGE BIRD FROM ONE END TO THE OTHER .
IT IS ONE OF TWO GOLIS IN THE US I AM AWARE OF .

BEING A HOME SHOP MACHINIST HELPS ENORMOUSLY WHEN IT COMES TO
PROVIDING PARTS THAT YOU CAN'T BUY & I HAVE MADE QUIRE A FEW 
PARTS FOR THE TRUCK , INCLUDING THE WOODWORK .


----------

